# oblivion has stopped working (need help)



## Cookie21376 (Jul 4, 2008)

Ok so i just installed oblivion (g.o.t.y.e)ive installed it etc. but whenever i click play in the menu it just comes up with a black box in the top left corner of my screen and i get this.

microsoft windows-oblivion has stoped working windows is searching for a solution for the problem...
A problem caused the program to stop working correctly windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available.
Any help?

(this is my new computer i got about a month ago)manufacturer-stone group-ive got windows vista home basic Processor Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo cpu
E4600 @2.40ghz 2.40 ghz
Memory(ram) 1gig
System type 32-bit operating system

so ye thats about it getting on my nerves having obliv and not being able to play it :/


----------



## rowan33 (Jan 22, 2009)

Cookie21376 said:


> Ok so i just installed oblivion (g.o.t.y.e)ive installed it etc. but whenever i click play in the menu it just comes up with a black box in the top left corner of my screen and i get this.
> 
> microsoft windows-oblivion has stoped working windows is searching for a solution for the problem...
> A problem caused the program to stop working correctly windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available.
> ...


i have the same problem please tell me if you fixed it and how


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

Here are the Official Bethesda Oblivion Technical: Hardware and Software Issues Forum From what you say, it is a common problem caused by "Lacking and unsupported hardware"......usually meaning the graphics card. Your E4600 is running an Intel® 945G Express. Oblivion is capable of running Intel 965 Express chipsets and above. For lower Intel 9xx chipsets, there is a possible "workaround" called "Oldblivion" though. You can get the documentation and download here 

There is nothing for Intel 8xx series.

Simply put, Oblivion's engine loads a lot of data constantly back and forth between your graphics card, RAM and hard drive. Making it a very stressful game for your computer to run. Yet...Bethesda has coded Oblivion to run a lot smoother than most others with so much "eye candy" and "realism" going on. Even at lowered settings, it's worth it.

Here are some other links and suggestions I found useful after I bought my Oblivion. ("Vanilla" only....no expansions nor the GOTY version either) 

This "Oblivion Technical Discussions forums post (#55 by Koroush Ghazai) is very informative and includes an "Oblivion Tweak Guide" link that I found very helpful after I installed mine. 
------------------------------
Here are some his suggestions: 

Now that you have the game installed.... Defrag your hard drive There are gigantic individual files for Oblivion (1.2GB+)...not to mention the expansions (Knights of the Nine/The Shivering Isles) in your GOTY version. This will help smooth out your game and possibly prevent corrupted files from occurring. 

Be sure you do not have any anti virus/trojan/spyware scanners running in the background. 

Be sure you do not have any unnecessary background programs running to take up RAM or cause conflicts.
----------------------------------------- 

Cookie21376, since you have intergrated graphics, your RAM is being shared with the motherboard just to run other programs....and you want to keep as much as possible focused on the game. Rowan, the same for you if your computer also has Intel Graphics.

I would suggest you both get another Gig of RAM. More if possible, to run both your VISTA and for the game. It's a cheap and quick way to upgrade your video/graphics. If you haven't already, you both might want to update its drivers as well. 

Right now RAM prices are pretty low. I recently up bought two extra sticks for my Dell Inspiron 530 Intel Core 2 Duo 2.2ghz for a total of 3 Gigs of RAM. (I have WinXP Home 32 bit) Although I have a separate Nvidia Geforce 8300 GS card....the game's demands were such only "Low to Medium" settings for my particular card. As my Inspiron came with one Gig RAM, the two extra Gigs, certainly helped made sure the game ran smoother and I could tweak some settings a wee bit higher. It also meant fewer crashes after long hours of playing.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

be sure to list your system specs.this will help us help you.


----------



## kinoy121 (Dec 5, 2009)

Ok guys im experiencing a problem too When I load up Oblivion It shows a black box on the top left of the screen after a few seconds of waiting an error pops up saying "Oblivion has stopped working; A problem caused the program to stop working corretly.Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available." **Close Program** 

Here are my system specs:

CPU:Intel Pentium Screen:15.4 WXGA (1280x800)
Dual-Core Processor Graphics:Mobile Intel Graphics
T2390, Enhanced Intel Nedia Accelerator X3100
SpeedStep Technology OS:Windows Vista Home Premium
1.86 GHz
Memory:2GB/Go DDR2 SDRAM
HDD:160GB/Go
WLAN:802.11 b/g



I have already tried installing Oldblivion into the oblivion folder and tried running it but nothing seems to happen. Need help. I wants to play this game badly


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It's a laptop and the integrated chip probably doesn't support the game.


----------



## kinoy121 (Dec 5, 2009)

Awts, SO that means I can't play it ever?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Probably not. Intel graphics are rubbish for most modern and semi-modern games.


----------



## kinoy121 (Dec 5, 2009)

What if I moved the files of Oblivion onto my XP computer? (COMPUTER not LAPTOP) It's erm.. yeah well I think its running on intel so ... yeah i'll be waiting for an answer haha..


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

What are the system specs for your computer? If you install it on that computer *and it meets the recommended requirements* you shouldn't have troubles.


----------



## kinoy121 (Dec 5, 2009)

Alright i'll check it but right now im at my cousin's house so i'll have to wait.


----------



## dr1ttz (Jan 10, 2010)

Same prob as above.
Wondered if it had to do with graphics card
here are the specs...

OS: Windows 7 Pro
CPU: Intel Core Duo CPU T7500 [email protected] 2.2GHz
RAM: 2 GB
Graphics: NVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M


----------



## kinoy121 (Dec 5, 2009)

Awts sorry for long wait but i've tried moving it to my comp however it cannot mount the program to .iso so.. yeah i tried using daemon tools to mount it.


----------



## bigkuhuna (Jan 10, 2010)

acer labtops work with oblivion
1gig ram
videocard 950 intel
windows 7


----------

